# Packaging Queens to Ship



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Just like you said,"battery box with attendants outside the cages" . Mann Lake $2.25, even for one or two queens that's cheap and easy, put it in a usps priority mail envelope with lots of holes, and Bob,s your uncle.  That,s JZ BZ and will get you up to 20 queens.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Jim,
In looking at teh Mann lake catalogue, it looks like i misspoke. Most orders for queens that I have recieved have been in their riteway or riteaway style shipping boxes. I have not seen those battery boxes before (other than in the catalog). What are the dimensions? 
Thanks


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

2.5"x3"x8" they will fit in an envelope. I think you can get these other places Mann Lake was the first place I looked. I like the JZ BZ cages and these boxes were made for them. 
Not only for shipping but handy for taking a few queens to an out yard.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I ship about a hundred a week, mostly in small orders. I cage all my queens in JzBz plastic cages with 5 attendants inside cage. I pick them off frame as I cage queens. I ship them all USPS Express Mail. Up to about 15 I ship in flat rate envelope, free from PO, I punch holes around 3 sides about an inch apart. Above that I use the rite way boxes from Mann Lake. Set up a click and ship account at USPS.com to print shipping labels. Print them on peal and stick labels.

Johnny


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have bought queens from several vendors here including Johnny. Have had then with Attendance Inside the cage and outside. The card board live bee box is the way to go haven't received any died. Overnight post office is the way to go. The biggest complaint is the post office don't follow directions . Like call me when they come in.or riding around in trucks.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Broke-T said:


> Up to about 15 I ship in flat rate envelope, free from PO, I punch holes around 3 sides about an inch apart.
> Johnny


When you use an envelope, how do you arrange the cages. Do you put any kind of spacer to keep the cardboard off the screens? What do you mean 3 sides? Last I checked envelopes had 2 sides?
Thanks


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

For Europe it takes 3-4 days and therefore a stiff envelope is used. 

Queen and her mating information on the card.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> I punch holes around 3 sides about an inch apart. 


ApricotApiaries said:


> What do you mean 3 sides? Last I checked envelopes had 2 sides?


I think this is what is being referred to ...








photo credit


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, I ment 3 edges. With the JzBz cages I just drop them in. They are perforated on all sides s it doesn't matter. A three hole cage has screen on just one side, that's one reason I don't use them. When you ship USPS express there is an option called hold at post office. They are supposed to hold them and call the customer to come pick them up. Keeps them out of the delivery truck and hot mail boxes. Some PO employees are better than others. It really helps a lot if the customer will touch base with the PO a day or two before delivery so they will know what to do.

Johnny


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have received queens on multiple occasions in Flat rate envelopes. Never lost one. I have received bot plastic and 3 hole cages. the 3 hole cages had a dab of glue on the side and placed in the envelope that way. That way, the screen side was always open to the void. By the way Johnny, your queens are doing well in Va. Thanks. G


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions and pictures, I have been wondering how the envelope method worked. I think next spring I will try a couple of test rounds sending queens to friends in different parts of the state.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

You can send some this way. I need to dilute the AHB influence.  Actually, I don't think mine are bad, but I would never open the hive in my T shirt and swimsuit without full body armor.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Texan - Think our bees are first cousins.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

You could always ship a queen or two to the texas coast for testing shipping methods. 

Texas - Think our bees are first cousins.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nah, going to Texas is too far away.
She probably cannot make it.
How about try it here a bit south of you. Shorter distance and a lot safer.
I'll try one round and send one in return.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

beepro said:


> Nah, going to Texas is too far away.
> She probably cannot make it.


With next day Express USPS shipping, at the worst you will receive the queens on day two. I have always paid for the quicker service. Distance only matters if you're paying for slower service...


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Apricot - you already have many good suggestions here. Three places I would look are: 1) Harry Laidlaw's book, Contemporary Queen Rearing; 2) Kona Queens website, or contact Gus Rouse with shipping questions - he really has it down, perhaps shipping more queens than anyone in the world; 3) Tom and Suki Glenn's website, www.glenn-apiaries.com (don't forget the dash). They even have an attendant bee loading machine for shipping.

Hope this helps


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations Kilo
Gus usually is at our Oregon meeting. I talked to him there just a couple weeks ago, but more about hawaiian honey plants, invasive species, his seasonal movements, hive beetles, and nucs. My quest for shipping information didn't occur to me until we got home from the conference, but you are right, he has it pretty well dialed. 
A few years ago we unknowingly stumbled (quite literally, happened to be eating at a shack across the road and by chance noticed the beehives) into his shop and got a quick impromptu tour. that was the first time I met the guy and was impressed that he was willing to take even a couple of minutes for us. i remember seeing the packing station but I can't remember the details. Everything was pretty tricked out for efficiently packing thousands of queens. I was just getting started at that point and was pretty awestruck (he also showed us the "super smoker" for making up cloake board cell starters) and probably didn't understand many of the details. Now with more education ill have to ask some more questions next time I talk to him.


----------

